# Loooong, repetitive and hypnotizing - part II



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I've made this topic before, but why not do it again, again, again, again...

The first one is long gone and has quite a few videos removed. Will you all join me again? :tiphat:

Manuel Göttsching - Echo Waves 





Brilliant minimalism


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Michael Hoenig & Manuel Göttsching - Early Water

Recorded in one session. After half an hour it starts to get really good.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

"Repetition is the image of eternity in music."


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Steve Roach & Thomas Ronkin - Harmonia Mundi

http://projektrecords.bandcamp.com/track/harmonia-mundi


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)

DeepR said:


> Michael Hoenig & Manuel Göttsching - Early Water
> 
> Recorded in one session. After half an hour it starts to get really good.


Listening now and enjoying it. In my ignorance it reminds me of Tangerine Dream when I enjoyed them (up to Ricochet)...


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

This is for any type of music that fits the topic title!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I may have posted this last time










I may have posted this last time


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Tony Conrad with Faust - The Side of Man and Womankind (1973)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Does this qualify:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Roy Montgomery - She waits on temple IV

Montgomery is one of my favorite guitarists, heavily influenced by Gottsching


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2016)

I'm a big fan of dreamy music...

...Causa Sui...


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Guest (May 9, 2016)

Keyboards, bass, drums. Instrumental.

What you got?


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

^ Dawn of Midi


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2016)

OK, more specifically!...organ/synth, electric bass, drums/percussion; instrumental, loooooooong....


----------



## jcofer (Jan 23, 2016)

This is probably off-topic, i.e. classical, but what about Steve Reich's "Drumming"? Depending on the performance, can run over an hour. This one clocks in at 84 minutes.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

For what it's worth: Perpetual, the 8 hour long follow-up to Robert Rich's Somnium:






_"The Sleep Concert has been one of the dominant threads in my musical journey through life. It marked my first solo concert ever, in January 1982, in the lounge of a Stanford University dormitory. It became a sort of trademark for me, even as I explored a range of dynamic music throughout my career.

Occasionally I feel an urge to return to this slow-motion core of my creative heart, and occasionally the world comes back to remind me that I will always be connected to sonic explorations at the edges of perception, trance consciousness, dreams, altered states, communal ritual.

I returned to making all-night music when the Unsound Festival invited me to perform a sleep concert in Krakow Poland, October 2013. This would be my first sleep concert in ten years. I decided to create new textural soundscapes to use in this performance, to reinvigorate the concept for a new generation, a new millennium. After spending at least six months developing long evolving textures for the performance in Krakow, I proceeded to hone the material into a new long-form work, a sequel to the 7-hour long Somnium from 2001."_


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Returning to Manuel Göttsching, I just have to include this one again:






I think my favorite "minimal" piece of music. Drives you nuts in a good way.
Also the best guitar entrance ever, just when you think you can't take it anymore.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

DeepR said:


> For what it's worth: Perpetual, the 8 hour long follow-up to Robert Rich's Somnium:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Robert Rich!


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

William Basinski: The Disintegration Loops - DLP 1.1





The first part of the 4-volume series. "All tracks have the same form of ambient music fragments played in a tape loop that slowly deteriorates as it passes by the tape head, creating the noises and cracks in the music as the theme progresses." The sound becomes harsh and degraded around the end of the track.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Disintegration_Loops


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

January, 1976
0:00-27:10 Floating. A pinnacle moment in electronic music.

Klaus Schulze - Moog, ARP 2600, ARP Odyssey, EMS Synthi-A, Farfisa Syntorchestra, Crumar keyboards, Sequenzer Synthanorma 3-12
Harald Grosskopf - drums


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

ASUNA: Midnight Snow, Street Lights, Window of Empty Building





Hypnotic minimal folk.

from Tide Ripples
https://homenormal.bandcamp.com/album/tide-ripples


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My own Looped effort- self promotion I wouldn't dream of it, would be hard to do with this sound quality anyway..........


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

tortkis said:


> William Basinski: The Disintegration Loops - DLP 1.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks tortkis, I enjoyed the disintegration loops very much. And there are nine records of them !


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Jos said:


> Thanks tortkis, I enjoyed the disintegration loops very much. And there are nine records of them !


I am glad you liked it. It's beautiful decomposition. I have all the 9 pieces (in 4 albums), but there is a box set containing one disc of live versions and a DVD.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Have you heard The Ministry of Inside Things?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

dogen said:


> Listening now and enjoying it. In my ignorance it reminds me of Tangerine Dream when I enjoyed them (up to Ricochet)...


... crossed with a bit of Robert Fripp-style ambient.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Not overly long but gets me every time. For people who dont like it, it seems to go on forever.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Steve Roach - Hyperportal


----------

